# bass club lakes



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i am starting up a fishing club in akron and i need some good bass lakes near akron so that we dont have to travel far. this is a group of 10 people stuck to the shore. we already have springfield, mogadore, portage lakes? any more that you can think of? pm if necessary.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

What about Summit Lake? Cuyahoga River may be an option also.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

castmaster00 said:


> i am starting up a fishing club in akron and i need some good bass lakes near akron so that we dont have to travel far. this is a group of 10 people stuck to the shore. we already have springfield, mogadore, portage lakes? any more that you can think of? pm if necessary.


I suggest getting onto the ODNR web-site and do a search for public waters in your area. There are 14 public lakes in district three according to the Division. And I would imagine there are several more smaller/local watersheds that your group could frequent.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

what about nimi? can you fish the hoga without a boat? what species of bass are in the hoga? i know largemouth. i am not sure about smallmouth. please respond. ah and i just thought about ladue. and for our final trip should we go to erie or to the harpersfield bridge?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a ton of places you can fish the hoga from shore. Smallmouth and largemouth in the hoga also. Nimi is also a great place. I just considered it one of the Portage Lakes like North Res. and Long Lake


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

would ladue be a good choice? i know it has some largemouth but does it have smallmouth? i am really looking to sink some hooks into some smallies.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

ladue has smallmouth and some big ones


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Can confirm that Ladue has smallies.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

if youre looking for smallies then the cuyahoga is definetly a place to look at. Places like cascade and gorge below the dam offer pretty good oppotunities in the summer


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

are the ladue smallies catchable from shore? and what tactics should i use for hoga smallies?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

castmaster00 said:


> what tactics should i use for hoga smallies?


Cast - the tried and true tubes 3.5"-4" work best for me there. Also had some luck with buzzbaits in May. I'll tell you a couple of productive places for me, but pm me.


----------

